
Extortion-Like Mass BitTorrent Lawsuits For The US: 50,000 To Be Filed - Flemlord
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100330/1132478790.shtml
======
Flemlord
I predict this will be the end of BitTorrent lawsuits. The monetary amount is
large enough that some EFF type will wrap it up in a class action.

